# Rx 200 or rx 200s



## mcgeerj35 (18/7/16)

Hey vapestas i am battling with a question you might answer for me or shed some light on this id like to upgrade my mod to a reulaux rx 200 or something better than my subox mini i need to just upgrade but the real question is witch between the rx 200 or the rx200s is the newer better mod ???

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boktiet (18/7/16)

I have the Rx200s and I can definitely say that you can't go wrong...great mod and with the new software upgrade can run up to 250w...


----------



## Sterling Vape (18/7/16)

Same thing, 200s just has a bigger screen so just get that one.


----------



## Greyz (18/7/16)

I'll stick with the RX200 as the RX200S has a very shallow 510 and alot of tanks don't sit flush.
So if your OCD can handle the gap go with the 200S, if not the original will only work for you.


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/7/16)

TBH neither, I'm sure that will rub some members the wrong way, I own an RX200 and had my first one for a week before I had to claim warranty, and there are more than enough threads on here to warrant concern. With what I read about the RX75's shoddy production quality I'm convinced joy-tech just don't GAF. Go look for a nice portable two-battery mod it's more than a decent upgrade from the top-box/sub-box, and there's a wide variety to choose from.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (18/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> TBH neither, I'm sure that will rub some members the wrong way, I own an RX200 and had my first one for a week before I had to claim warranty, and there are more than enough threads on here to warrant concern. With what I read about the RX75's shoddy production quality I'm convinced joy-tech just don't GAF. Go look for a nice portable two-battery mod it's more than a decent upgrade from the top-box, and there's a wide variety to choose from.



Well if you use an RX200 as a rugby ball, it will certainly give you some issues after the first drop kick...

That being said, it still remains revolutionary in design and something where "form follows function" will always stay in my rotation. The mod is not light, and that is quite a downside for me - I like to have my Vaporesso Tarot on me every day when out and about, and the RX stays on my desk at home. The battery life is fantastic, and if its not being used for multiple atty's all the time the 510 will last decently.

What would your recommended 2 battery mods be?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/7/16)

I agree fully that the 3 batteries as well as the form factor are nice, but I guess there were people who felt the same away about the sigelei 215, guess we all have different views which is what makes this such a wonderful world.

The smok H-priv and even the LMC are both robust two battery mods that should provide more than enough features over a top/sub box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (18/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I agree fully that the 3 batteries as well as the form factor are nice, but I guess there were people who felt the same away about the sigelei 215, guess we all have different views which is what makes this such a wonderful world.
> 
> The smok H-priv and even the LMC are both robust two battery mods that should provide more than enough features over a top/sub box.



We haven't really asked why he wants to upgrade to the RX... @mcgeerj35 what do you currently run, and what are your reasons for wanting the upgrade...

The Swakelli 150 looks pretty - sure, doesn't do 215 (but I personally would only really need 80 - 100). I want an LMC


----------



## mcgeerj35 (18/7/16)

Hahah lol woaw this thread just exploded whoooo well @KimVapeDashian i want something that i can fit a 25mm griffin on as i like the rta deck and i want someting with tc and lots of wats dont want to buy kak hehe sorry the french but i want bang for buck something decent 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## KimVapeDashian (18/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hahah lol woaw this thread just exploded whoooo well @KimVapeDashian i want something that i can fit a 25mm griffin on as i like the rta deck and i want someting with tc and lots of wats dont want to buy kak hehe sorry the french but i want bang for buck something decent
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



And what is your budget  Bang for buck wise?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/7/16)

I think the OP is currently on a kanger sub-box mini


mcgeerj35 said:


> Hahah lol woaw this thread just exploded whoooo well @KimVapeDashian i want something that i can fit a 25mm griffin on as i like the rta deck and i want someting with tc and lots of wats dont want to buy kak hehe sorry the french but i want bang for buck something decent
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk




Grif 25mm not going to sit properly on either one. 

http://www.djlsbvapes.com/510-connectors-length/ for more info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (18/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> lots of wats dont want to buy kak

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (18/7/16)

Hahaha ofcourse yes @KimVapeDashian

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## KimVapeDashian (18/7/16)

Personally my vaporesso tarot, other than having poor paint, delivers a great vape...

Not sure if it has 510 issues as well? I paid around R950 for the Tarot.


----------



## mcgeerj35 (18/7/16)

Yes something that will have good flavour delivery but thats more the attys job if im not mistaken @KimVapeDashian

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## KimVapeDashian (18/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Yes something that will have good flavour delivery but thats more the attys job if im not mistaken @KimVapeDashian
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



You are right, but the mod delivers the power that essentially gives those coils the heat they need.

if you have a subbox, you probably hate the battery life of the single 18650... The vaporesso is a nice size, takes two batteries and has a nice simple to use chip with no button delay... Simple and nice to use.


----------



## Greyz (18/7/16)

The Tornado Nano has the longest 510 out of all my tanks. It fits flush on my H-Priv as well as my RX200. It does NOT fit flush on the RX200S.

If I had to chose between the RX or the H-Priv, my money will go to the H-Priv. Even with only 2 batteries I get almost the same battery life as my RX200 (I vape between 70-90W. Form factor, weight as well as looks make the H-Priv a better device.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## mcgeerj35 (18/7/16)

So @greys if you can maybe tell me more on the smok can the firmware be ugraded too same as the rolo and will the new griffin fit on there with ease??

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (18/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> So @greys if you can maybe tell me more on the smok can the firmware be ugraded too same as the rolo and will the new griffin fit on there with ease??
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


The firmware can be upgrade via the USB, my H-Priv came with 1.0.7 and I have updated it to 1.1.10. I haven't seen the length of the 510 on the he Griffin but if it fits my Nano I don't see any reason why it won't fit the Griffin. I don't have a 25mm tank but the Smok Micro Plus fits without any overhang and it's a 24.5mm tank.

The only 2 things I found wrong with the H-Priv is that you can't charge the batteries in the mod (this isn't a negative for me as I don't like to charge batteries in a mod) and secondly everyone will want to try your sexy mod making it hard to enjoy a vape  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (18/7/16)

Heheh lol those problems aint a b*#ch at all im quite happy with the price and looks on this i cant complain about the price so its basically the same as the rx 200 just better @Greyz??

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (18/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Heheh lol those problems aint a b*#ch at all im quite happy with the price and looks on this i cant complain about the price so its basically the same as the rx 200 just better @Greyz??
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



To me the H-Priv is better than the RX200 in many ways, it's smaller, lighter, easier to wield and sexy as hell. The RX200 is more powerful @250W and the being a 3 battery mod it lasts marginally longer.
I use my H-Priv daily as my work mod and so far it hasn't given me a single hassle. I still love my RX for vaping at home as it's got a very sturdy base. I have 2 kids, 10 and 4, so having a nice big sure footed mod comes in handy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (19/7/16)

Yeah i get what you are saying and i love the fact that you helped me to make a very fair decision my moneys will go to the smok its just amazing i read up on it and i do want it badly hahaha then i must just decide on a fair rta for it but the griffin would be first option thanks buddy @Greyz

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PieterT (2/9/16)

I have the RX200s with the Smok TFV-8. The R200S is wonderfull wit the TFV.Vaping at around 130w to 150w and it handles it perfect. I als looked at the Smok mod but had some bad feedback regarding the firing"button" side of it.


----------



## MunG (2/9/16)

Haai,

I have the Priv for a daily too, sitting on Firmware 1.1.11 now, beautiful.
No issues, no rattles, and it does not scratch easy. I can vouch for it.

I am also looking in to a RX2\3 but it is not a worth it upgrade for me yet, I need something bigger


----------



## mcgeerj35 (2/9/16)

@MunG i have the hpriv since starting this thread im also sooo happy with this cant complain about that device 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

